
China due to introduce face scans for mobile users - keiferski
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-50587098
======
spectramax
Dystopia is now.

The following is inevitable in this thread so let me put it up front:

Before people say that Apple has Face ID, so Chinese face scanning is
justified; the former is encrypted on device, largely by a company that
promotes privacy, the latter is an order from the government, not a
democratically elected government but from a fascist authoritarian regime that
is heading straight towards the blood stained path of Nazi Germany (with a
modern twist), whose leader cannot be critized and has elected himself for
life.

I'd like HN community to discourage whataboutism that distracts from the
original argument. I see it here _every_ single time when there is a thread
about China and it is frustrating, counter-productive and most importantly -
it is distracting away from a worrying and terrifying consequences of Chinese
surveillance program. It masks truth.

~~~
castroliu
I born and raised in China, and I now have been living in USA for more than
two years, I'm not trying to make you an enemy, but sadly none of above are
true, you say that because you read news for those media, whose reporters and
writers have no knowledge about history and laws. This report is from BBC, the
same for those media like ABC, CNBC, NYT etc., I have been watching their
reports too much since I moved here, in the end I uninstalled all their apps
on my phone, and here we go, I'm a science researcher, spot BBC here again. I
feel sad that they are being arrogant, irrational, and political when any
reports that are related to China. I don't see any critical thinking in your
comment above either, the longer I live here, and more news I read from them,
the image of advanced and democratic western world in my mind, that was built
in China, has been falling apart, which makes me love my country even more.
I'm a man of justice and peace, each country has its own issue, there are so
many foreigners in China too, please don't criticize and define something you
don't know.

~~~
spectramax
Yea I agree that most Chinese people in China have no problems in their day to
day life. The problem is the principles of the CCP, the well-known methods of
controlling population, the fascist aspects of the ruling almost 1.4 billion
people.

Chinese people are just normal folks, middle class of China are busy with
their lives as they are being lifted from poverty.

The problem is China’s government which does not allow criticism. No free
press. Americans are taught to be respectful of all cultures - America is
built upon immigration. So, please let me assure you that it’s not about the
people, it’s about the political aspects of China.

\- Do you think it’s okay to go around and suppress free speech in other
countries?

\- Do you think it’s okay to have 2 million people in concentration camps?

Instead of listing every thing, please read Drew Devaults blog here:
[https://drewdevault.com/2019/11/20/China.html](https://drewdevault.com/2019/11/20/China.html)

China’s CCP is using nationalism (which you’re obviously affected by) to tap
into human psyche, gain unprecedented power and suppress democracy around the
world.

------
throwaway857384
I feel that better types of verification are dangerous. Sure it's convenient,
to scan your face or fingerprint, but it's also a way of verifying that you
were with your device at that place and that time.

